# Raffle to benefit Northcentral Maltese Rescue



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

One of the extremely talented volunteers for Northcentral Maltese has made this afghan which is being raffled off, with the drawing to be held in mid-July. The afghan is 4'6" by 7" and would be great on a bed, sofa or as a wall-hanging. 

Tickets are $2 each and can be purchased by sending a check to:

Kathy Perkins
W151 N10817 Preserve Pkwy
Germantown, WI 53022

Special instructions for purchasing via Paypal are on NMR's website: Maltese Afghan

Be sure to send Kathy your contact information so she can call you and tell you that you've won!!!:aktion033:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful - you may remember I won the one from three years ago. It is hanging on my wall. I know exactly where this one would go. Hope you raise a lot of money.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's beautiful.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awesome, Walter I hope you win it


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

This is beautiful!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bumping - I realized I needed to purchase some tickets.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes me too, I need some tickets, bumping it up.


----------

